# Dog Body Language *vent*



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Do you ever feel like you are the only one who can read dogs correctly in your area? I swear I about snapped on one of my moms friends today because she thought her new dog, who has never been around other dogs besides her own since she has had her, was going to bite my moms chi. Dakota (her dog a 60-70lb GSD mix, about 8 years old) was wagging her tail, licking Millies (moms dog) lips submissively and practically rolling around in front of her. Moms friend then proceeded to tell me that I had no say on what the dog would do because I didn't know the dog (coming from someone who has had the dog 3 months and the dog has done nothing but chill in the backyard) I wanted to rip her a new one. This lady and I have had issues before. Tried to tell me that my dogs were the issue because her dogs wouldn't stop barking. Mine were laying there in a down stay in my moms yard, where her dogs couldn't even see them. Her and my mom are neighbors, and she is my moms landlord. They have been friends since middle school, so I have to hold my tongue. Its just so dang irritating! Just because I am young and you aren't does not mean that you know more then me, at least not about this. She refuses to even meet my dogs because she is scared to death of them because of their size and she assumes they have no training because her daughter (2 years older then me) has a dog who is freaking crazy with no training (apple doesn't fall far from the tree though) I seriously think people should have to take and pass a doggy parenting class before owning one....

Thanks for letting me vent... my urge to scream has greatly reduced :tongue:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I noticed that in the dog park alot. I am no great dog communicator, but I can understand basic and obvious stuff. It always amazed me when folks couldn't tell the difference between things such as aggression and play.

For instance, one time a dog was trying to play, bowing and sticking his butt up in the air and barking. This particular dog was extremely friendly and came there almost every day with never an issue and a great owner. 

But the dog he was doing it to had an owner who thought he was trying to attack. She only came to the dog park a couple of times - I guess the stress was too much for her and she never understood when dogs in a giant melee are actually playing with each other.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Maddie is my difficult one, always has been. She doesn't like dogs who get right in her face right away. She isn't aggressive or excessively trying to be dominate. She just likes to know where she stands as quickly as possible. So when other dogs come running up to her, she growls, if they submit, she is fine. If not, then she backs down and plays happily. I just always have to console the other owners that I swear she isn't going to attack, she never has in the 4 years of going to dog parks. Its obvious to me that she isn't being aggressive, but others seem oblivious to dog language at all lol


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Maddie is my difficult one, always has been. She doesn't like dogs who get right in her face right away. She isn't aggressive or excessively trying to be dominate. She just likes to know where she stands as quickly as possible. So when other dogs come running up to her, she growls, if they submit, she is fine. If not, then she backs down and plays happily. I just always have to console the other owners that I swear she isn't going to attack, she never has in the 4 years of going to dog parks. Its obvious to me that she isn't being aggressive, but others seem oblivious to dog language at all lol


I know! I growl is not alway a sign of aggression. 

And a wagging tail is definitely not always a sign of friendly!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

It kills me that people do not know dog body language. 

The other day at the dog park Avery and another dog started wrestling a bit, it was a little rough but not inappropriate the other dog got rolled (it happens they are dogs for goodness sake) he was fine recovered quickly and hopped right back and was ready to play again but his owner got nervous, I could see it in her eyes, she called him over to her and looked him over and then left the park. Why bother taking your dog to the dog park if you don't want them to play? I watch my dog like a hawk and if he does anything inappropriate, even if it's minor (like looking like he might try to hump a dog) I distract him. I've actually had people say to me "he's fine"...no he is not fine, that's how something very tiny becomes an issue.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep, that's why alot of people don't go to dog parks. It's a shame because dogs miss out. Either the owner is too cautious or way too oblivious.

Rebel is not a dog that plays alot with other dogs - mainly he ran around the edges off all the dogs who were playing together, like the unpopular kid at school who didn't know how to fit in but really wanted to. But he would be excited and slobber would be on his face, and he's large, and sometimes he would spin in circles barking - and I had a lady tell me once her dog had "shut down" because Rebel scared him. Rebel hadn't interacted with the dog at all. He didn't interact with ANY dogs unless they came up to sniff at him.

I figure those people don't need to be at dog parks anyway. Neurotic and fearful owners make for neurotic and fearful dogs. Like the woman who left when her dog got bowled over. A calm walk in the park on a leash with no other dogs around would be the best thing for them.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah-- dog's body language and/or dog parks... I think we could all write volumes on this.

One time I was taking Mateo to the local dog run and as we approached the double gate I noticed a husky/malamute cross came over slowly, staring at Mateo the whole time, hackles raised. Mateo noticed it too, and wasn't his usual bouncy self eager to get in. I recognized the owner of the husky/mal (I've seen him once before), leaning against a tree, very non-chalant. I said to him, "Is your dog okay? Is he going to be okay with mine-- 'cause there might be an issue here...". The guy said "Well, MY dog's fine." We went in the run, because Mateo suddenly saw some other dogs that were his friends; he wanted to play.

As soon as we entered, the husky/mal was crowding in around my dog, acting in an obviously dominant manner. When I went over to the bench to remove his leash, the husky/mal got even closer to Mateo, almost pushing him into the bench. Before I could get in between the two, Mateo turned to face him and let out a low growl. Basically, "BACK OFF." 

Well, the dog's owner finally decided he might just make a move and at least come near his dog, in case there became an issue. He sauntered over and pulled his dog away, then went back to playing with his iPhone.

I kept an eye on things, while Mateo went to play with a friend. His dog kept coming close to mine, and behaving in a dominant manner ( towering over him, head over body, etc.). I went up to the guy again and said, "You know, maybe we should both keep a close eye on our dogs, because there MIGHT be a potential issue...". He just rolled his eyes and didn't say anything. Eventually I said, something about how we both want to keep out dogs safe... He looked at me and said, "Well, your dog is the one who growled at mine." :mmph::mmph::mmph: Uh, DUH. I wonder why...!

Unbelievable. To not even be able to read your own dog's body language... or even CARE to.

BTW, this was a few months ago. Today, if the same situation were to occur, I wouldn't even enter the park. I am not going to walk into trouble...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you need a head bopper. When someone says something stupid like that, bop him on the head. Then run.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

xellil said:


> you need a head bopper. When someone says something stupid like that, bop him on the head. Then run.


LOL! Not sure if your comment was directed at me, but I love the idea. Perfect. A head bopper. One bop and maybe, just maybe, he will WAKE UP.

Okay, thanks. I feel better.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

We recently had a HUGE (for around here) new dog park open up in a nearby town and I've only been once but it seems like there are quite a few knowledgeable people there. Got to talking with a fairly large group about raw feeding even. Out of probably 40 dogs/owners in the large dog side there was only one person who wasn't paying attention to their dog. Everyone else was pretty dog savvy, thank doG


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

we havent got a dog park around here but i have encounterd idiots a few times who dont know what is going on.

if i see a dog appraoching i dont care for i will step in and make them back off i dont give a crap WHAT the owners say/think if they are not oging to deal with there dog I WILL and i doubt they like it much but oh well.

i ALWAYS supervise Cesar i keep my eyes glued to him he is a Bull Terrier and bull terriers play by climbing on top of eachother its jsut a bully thing with other bts its great fun but some dogs dont appreciate it and i keep an eye out for the dogs who dont like that kind of play (which is many) and i make sure to tell Cesar "UHUH" when he is jumping n them too much to make him chill out.

but im prety happy with Cesars overall "doggy manners" he really reminds me of a younger version of Cesar millans dog daddy .
the other day while we were out walking a female lab come at us very stiffly and licking her lips normally Cesar stays back and lets me deal with other dogs but this time he rushed right up to this lab no growling,or raised hackles just puffed his chest out it was like he knew one wrong move from me might cause this dog to attack or somthing so he rushed up to her and deffused the situation before it could escalate! i was so proud of him they sniffed eachother Cesar kept his little chest puffed up as he walked around her and she around him but her hair went down and you could see her relax it was AWSOME


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

some people are just plain dumb.
and that seems to last forever.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> you need a head bopper. When someone says something stupid like that, bop him on the head. Then run.


or use the stun gun.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we recently found a park to take the dogs.

children bounce up to our dogs and i step in front of my kids, go down on one knee and hold my hand up to stop the kids.

their parents obviously don't know about slow approach, don't scare the dog....

so i do it. i want kids to be able to pet bubba and malia, but they are not allowed to scare my dogs because then the behaviour of my dogs becomes unpredictable.

i will stop for other dogs who show interest but we do butt smelling first. when a dog gets into malia's face, she growls one time for a warning and that's that. she's old and cranky.

bubba is the type to go nose to nose and it's just not cool. so we butt sniff if the other owner allows it and then everyone gets along just fine. 

otherwise, we don't go near people or their dogs. most people, i'm finding ...are idiots.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> or use the stun gun.


you're right. With a stun gun you could stroll slowly away rather than have to run.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Standard Poodles play rough, but the key word is *play*! It's really clear that they are playing, but I've gotten tired of people basically sticking their nose in the air and grabbing their dog to get away from the vicous poodle!

I was at the dog park once, a woman was there with some sort of a doodle, she GOT IT!

Our dogs were barking, snarling, jumping on each other. Basically making a lot of noise. She and I were standing watching our dogs duke it out, she yelled to onlookers standing there with their mouths agape..."don't worry, trust me, they're fine"

After 10 minutes or so of smoke, mirrors and noise, the dogs went their separate ways. I'm sure that the onlookers thought they were going to be watching a dogfight or something, but the lady and I knew they were just playing!

I take Seamus to the dog park occasionally, but have stopped taking Teaghan. There are several other reasons, but one of them is that people for the most part just don't "get it".





xellil said:


> I noticed that in the dog park alot....It always amazed me when folks couldn't tell the difference between things such as aggression and play.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I've not been around poodles, but in my dog class after class was over all the doodle people would let their dogs get together and it did sound like a war!


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Yep, that's exactly right. 
The problem occurs when they play like that with other breeds of dogs and the owners can't tell it's by looking that it's just play. 

Joe


xellil said:


> I've not been around poodles, but in my dog class after class was over all the doodle people would let their dogs get together and it did sound like a war!


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I learned to listen to Bridget to see if it will work. She will test the dog and if it doesn't work she'll tell me. Just because the dog is being aggressive(normally fear aggression) doesn't mean that she can't calm them down she they can play. And the opposite is true too. There were a few happy dogs that Bridget wanted to avoid and for good reason, they wanted to hump her even though they were fixed. She use to make a few mistakes when she was younger but has since gotten much better at finding play dates. 

A few months ago there was a lab at the park causing all kinds of trouble with the smaller dogs. He had escape his owner. The lab wasn't being aggressive but clearly didn't know his size. Bridget just gave a strange look like she wanted to help. So I let Bridget off the leash and she ran after the lab and brought the dog back to me so the owner could releash it. I know it is risky but I trust her when she _tells_ me I can trust her. It was important for me to know when I can trust Bridget and the times I can't.


----------

